# Miles WA Tax Man Gotcha $$



## SteveWlf (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I hope you don't mind me answering my own post With a Victory Lap!
Use, after a bit of research I found WA RCW 46.04.357 and 46.04.295 that define and excepts several catagories of Low, Medium and Neighborhood Electric Only Vehicles for and with limitation to street/road use at speed under 35 mph. (there is a clause that mention this to be limited to road ways the with speed limits of 35 mph or less. 
It also gives all the standard equipment required as you see in the federal rules.
Went back to WA state lic. agent but it didn't help since she just had the requirements as given her by the state.

Back to the computer search and found the State Revenue Source: Electric Vehicle License Fee:
RCW:RCW 46.17.323 
Which states, in part:
"TAX EXEMPTIONS: Those exempt from the electric vehicle fee include: electric vehicles that have a capability to drive at a speed of no more than 35 miles per hour; ---------------------------- "

Called the local WA license agent and gave her this info and she called her main office and they found that I was correct and there was "use" class that had to be entered and Walla! I got my $100 buck back and an apology. 

And I just happened to be wearing my ball cap with a badge stating the obvious, "Ole Guy Rule"!

So I hope this encourages other to watch what fees are being charged if your willing as I am to put along at 35 mph on rural roads and school zone (at 20 of course). 

Steve


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

Unfortunately my Gizmo was designed to go 40mph so I don't qualify for the exemption.  It costs me more in road tax/mile than a gas guzzler because of the low number of miles I drive. Really frustrating that they didn't make a light EV class or a 3-wheeled class that paid a lower fee.


----------



## Sterling2015 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello, easing in with my second post. Building an EV Sterling kit, but most interested in production EVs.

Excellent info on production EV ownership analysis, thanks to all the contributors.

Besides taxes, what happened to the grandiose talk of energy incentives?

One $7500.00 rebate and only if it's from a major manufacturer? And that expires when the manufacturer reaches a quota limit. 
I'm in Florida and the state is actually adverse to any energy incentives, and encourage cr*p like rolling coal-tards, open wheels, 
unsafe improvised vehicles, remove all your smog gear and leave a trail of stink that anyone following can smell, no problem for FL. 

Now with low gas prices, it's a competition to see who can make the most obnoxiously loud noise and stinky exhaust smoke fumes. FL is in the dark ages. 
(picture Reavers in Firefly)

All this hot air about how serious climate change is but incentives are pathetic, instead they piss away 500 Mil on things like Solyndra and scores of energy grant scams and failures. 

From:https://www.whitehouse.gov/climate-change
"We're still contributing to the problem
Carbon pollution is the biggest driver of climate change."

Purely lip service to appease the baseline hard left, only token actions and pathetic gestures.

As a DIY EV builder, I'm not interested in an EV that just gets you there, trying to put together a spartan, not luxury, light high performance EV sports car for at least half the cost of a Tesla. Is this even possible?
(note: would love a Model S P85D, but at 2 and a half tons, makes it a great drag racer, but a terrible road track car heavy sled, maybe doable with an extreme downforce aero package?)


----------

